# P&O ferries



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

P&O have placed a letter of intent with Akers yard in Finland for two new ferries to replace Pride of Dover and Pride of Calais. Ferries will be 49000 gross tons and 210m long. 1st one in service Dec; 2010 and 2nd one September 2011


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

About time, they are both showing their age now.

Trader.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Pride of York*

Went on her last weekend (ex Norsea) from Zeebrugge to Hull...was quite impressed. Food, ambience, comfort etc was good...needs painting though..!!

And if anyone could inform the Port of Hull that one staff on passport control is not enough for 300 foot passengers is not enough...I'd be grateful...thanx..!


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Alec,

Seems an age ago now that I stood by the Pride of Dover as Bosun in 1987 during the last stages of her building and then her sea trials up off Norway.
Good memories of that first year, but glad I moved on.
Hope you are keeping well.

Best Regards

Yuge


----------

